# 1ml Syringes



## Yiannaki (25/5/16)

Hey guys

Anyone know where I can get a box of 1ml syringes? 

I have checked several dischem branches and they only start at 3ml (aside from the insulin syringes which are 1ml but have a crappy needle tip that I hate.)

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Richio (25/5/16)

Hi there @Yiannaki 

How many you need? and how urgently do you need them?


----------



## Yiannaki (25/5/16)

Richio said:


> Hi there @Yiannaki
> 
> How many you need? and how urgently do you need them?


Hey man.

I was given a box of 50 sometime ago.

So would prefer to buy in bulk. I think they come in boxes of 100. Was kind of hoping to have some by the weekend...


----------



## Richio (25/5/16)

@Yiannaki We are getting stock of syringes this afternoon, I'll let you know once they come in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (25/5/16)

Hey Yiannaki

Try Mista Surge in Lyndhurst, you can get a box of a 100 for cheap. 

My only issue with these syringes is that you can't use the needle as e-liquid is too thick to flow through freely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/16)

I bought some of those 1 ml insulin ones and just pulled out the needle with a pair of pliers. Have not used them yet, but seems small enough to fit into the flavour bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/5/16)

Andre said:


> I bought some of those 1 ml insulin ones and just pulled out the needle with a pair of pliers. Have not used them yet, but seems small enough to fit into the flavour bottle.



I have done so as well but find it a pain to be honest. Would prefer a more hassle free solution. Plus they are actually quite pricey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

